# How doe's a air volume control valve (saucer type) work ?



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

Sure am having a time of it trying to ask how these things actually work on this forum... I'm sure some of you OLD SCHOOLER"S have this operation down pat....Give me a shout will you please ? The diaphram valve (round/pancake/saucer type/design) in question is on a 20 gallon water pressurized tank and is connected to the Gould pump by means of a copper suction line located just above it . 

If I knew how this actually works in theory then I can finally troubleshoot the problems as they exist.

Thanks for your cooperaton to date GENTS'.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Best I can tell you is take a picture, your description does nothing for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Killer*

It is a Brady 100 F ...the ones that were used on the older systems (no bladders). If you haven't ever run into one of these in a rural setting then you would not know what they look like -- that is why I said saucer type, for example.

Hope this helps..thanks


----------

